
Ask HN: Series A rounds and board seats? - Kepler-295c
How often (in the Bay Area) do startups get through a series A round without giving away a board seat?
======
merrua
I doubt anyone will give you a truthful answer here. You might have better
luck with offline conversations.

~~~
Lordarminius
> _I doubt anyone will give you a truthful answer here...._

Why is that ?

